# Home sweet home in Peng Chau for 5000 or tiny studio in DB for 6000



## hkexpat2011

I recently relocated to Hong Kong, urgently looking for a nice quiet affordable apartment. I have done my research online and came to conclude between a fancy but tiny studio in Discovery Bay ($6000) or a one bedroom home sweet home in Peng Chau($5000) for my budget of $6000. I want to experience the local Hong Kong culture while able to hop on a ferry and reach Central fast. Im very down to earth and self sufficient. I have noticed that the rent increased substantially from what I was told in the past. $6000 doesn't seem to get much nowadays. What do you think?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Welcome to the forum

Sorry I cant help as it has been many many years since I was in HK but I do remember someone saying to me
One window one family that is how expensive property was


----------



## siobhanwf

hkexpat2011 said:


> I recently relocated to Hong Kong, urgently looking for a nice quiet affordable apartment. I have done my research online and came to conclude between a fancy but tiny studio in Discovery Bay ($6000) or a one bedroom home sweet home in Peng Chau($5000) for my budget of $6000. I want to experience the local Hong Kong culture while able to hop on a ferry and reach Central fast. Im very down to earth and self sufficient. I have noticed that the rent increased substantially from what I was told in the past. $6000 doesn't seem to get much nowadays. What do you think?



Disco Bay means that you will be forever travelling even if the ferry is cheap and quick. I fine that it is very clinical and would rather live somewhere with more life.


Disco Bay dpes hahve a residents' club with sports facilities and restaurants. There are small number of restaurants too.

There is a Wing On department store, a Park 'N Shop and an HSBC bank and that is about it!

If you really want to experience Hong Kon iI don't think Diiscovery Bay is not the place for you.

You can only drive golf carts and they are not cheap to buy or rent. Buying one is more expensive than a car. The local bus service is good. The number of golf carts are restricted by the Transport Department to a total of 500 vehicles  This has push prices up to around HK$1,920,000 each 

The ferries run 24 hours varying from every 10 minutes during peak times to 2 hours in the middle of the night.


On the other hand Discovery Bay enjoys low density living surrounded by greenery. I is I think more suited to a family.

These is a great man-made beach for use by residents, with a protected swimming area

Trnsport to and from Disco Bay is good with the 24-hour ferry services to Central, there are daily direct shuttles, hire cars, 24-hour bus services to the Airport and Tung Chung also Ferry services to Mui Wo and Peng Chau


----------



## dunmovin

hkexpat2011 said:


> I recently relocated to Hong Kong, urgently looking for a nice quiet affordable apartment. I have done my research online and came to conclude between a fancy but tiny studio in Discovery Bay ($6000) or a one bedroom home sweet home in Peng Chau($5000) for my budget of $6000. I want to experience the local Hong Kong culture while able to hop on a ferry and reach Central fast. Im very down to earth and self sufficient. I have noticed that the rent increased substantially from what I was told in the past. $6000 doesn't seem to get much nowadays. What do you think?


A) disco bay is an expat ghetto, possibly the worst place in HK for a newbie.Peng Chau is a litttle bit too far out lamma might be are better option

B) with your housing budget, you might want to consider places like Sai Kung, Razor hill.

C) 5 to 6,000 is not going to get you a big place. you're looking at a studio or one bedroom flat.


----------



## hkexpat2011

yeah, it's crazy expensive nowadays in HK. It's impossible to get anything decent in Sai Kung with my budget. thanks for your advice. been there after the numerous zig-zag. had a headache on the way back.

I'm thinking about DB or Peng Chau because I work at Central and both are around 30 minutes away on ferry. sounds like my choices are quite limited...


----------



## superhk

I agree with the comments from other poster that peng chau is not as convenient and lamma only fares a bit better. DB is much better.

Ferry travel can be inconvenient at times as you need to time your stuff to the ferry timetable and if you miss it then the next one is 1/2-1hr wait.

Sai kung is nice because one is not restricted to ferry transport only. The option to take a taxi home is always there. If you are working in central sheung wan and kennedy town is very close and sometimes you can find a decent place for $6K or consider sharing a flat.


----------



## sunweihk

DB is a lot better, peng chau is too cut off


----------

